# Dominican Blues on the Reel Addiction



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

I just got back from a week in the Dominican Republic blue marlin fishing on the Reel Addiction. The first day of fishing we went 7 for 8 and had a blast. Second day we went 2 for 5 and 2 for 6 on the third day.



















All fish were caught around these fads that the local commercial fisherman put out.



















This is the only place we have fished where you would see the blue marlin on the bottom machine before he would bite.










Here is a pic of the elusive platipuss marlin we caught.










We figured he never really grew his bill. It didnt look like it had ever been broke off.

Here is some more great pics I took while we were fishing.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

WOW! nice trip!!:bowdown


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Now that I'm back from some "quiet time"....Nice fishes!!!!!!


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

were you in the timeout chair Wade??


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome post, those pics are incredible.:bowdown


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

> *hebegb (4/2/2008)*were you in the timeout chair Wade??


Not that kind of "quiet time"......


----------



## tiereta (Oct 31, 2007)

seen them boys with the gaffs last month! Had to throw em a few beers and some lunch meat just to keep them away from the boat.


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

yeah no shit those boys with the gaffs are pretty ballsy. Just put the shit in a walmart bag and hurl it out of the bridge and they go away for the day. Where did you see them?


----------

